# Big Swivel and A trip to Hooville....



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

After jigging our limit on AJs at the Oriskany, off we went to the weedline, scored 8 small hoo....but hoo none the less....also a whole bunch of schooly Dorado.....fun day with friends......Big Swivel, Harvey, Keith, John


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Ya HOO!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet!!!:thumbup: nice haul anyday.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Day , Great friends, Great catch!! aka... Big Swivel.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbup: Hoo kept you busy all day. I don't know Hoo do you. Nice limit of Hoo . Hoo said that:whistling:. Good catch all around. Gene


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Whooooo dat! Nice load boys. good eats right there.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

thats a great day of fishing. thanks for the report.


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice haul guys, wish I could have been there. Save a few Hoo for me. Donnie


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

Rigger said:


> Nice haul guys, wish I could have been there. Save a few Hoo for me. Donnie


Stay in touch, Donnie, we look forward to your return.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Excellent catch right there guys. Yall will have some fine eating for a while.


----------



## rtspring (Aug 18, 2009)

How far out did you run into the weedline at?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

You gents sure slayed em - no doubt about it! Thanks for the pics too.


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

rtspring said:


> How far out did you run into the weedline at?


 roughly 40 miles


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

gunna try and hit some natural bottom stuff bout 26 miles out due south of pcola pass on sat for some mingos and porgys maybe a few scamp, but i was thinkin about trying to catcha few hoos and dolphin since we're so close to the edge, figured we'd pull a pink stretch 30 and a yozuri bonito on the flats any suggestions on other baits to pull, we were figuring on trolling from 250' out to 450' and zig zag our way SW. any tips? never caught a wahoo before.


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

J rod said:


> gunna try and hit some natural bottom stuff bout 26 miles out due south of pcola pass on sat for some mingos and porgys maybe a few scamp, but i was thinkin about trying to catcha few hoos and dolphin since we're so close to the edge, figured we'd pull a pink stretch 30 and a yozuri bonito on the flats any suggestions on other baits to pull, we were figuring on trolling from 250' out to 450' and zig zag our way SW. any tips? never caught a wahoo before.


We massacred them along the weed line we found...pulling skirted ballyhoo or artificial skirted ballyhoo..........the key to our success was the weed line we found.....


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Fajah said:


> We massacred them along the weed line we found...pulling skirted ballyhoo or artificial skirted ballyhoo..........the key to our success was the weed line we found.....


 thanks!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Fajah said:


> We massacred them along the weed line we found...pulling skirted ballyhoo or artificial skirted ballyhoo..........the key to our success was the weed line we found.....


Did you guys use wire or heavy mono to rig your ballyhoo?


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

marmidor said:


> Did you guys use wire or heavy mono to rig your ballyhoo?


bought pre rigged - wire


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Did you find clean water w/ the weedline? i was looking at sat images from sunday and it looks pretty milky out there, some clean water SE of pensacola. i was wondering if it's worth trying to troll in the dirty stuff if we can find a weed line. i imagine by fri all the blue water will be too far away for us to get to.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

fine catch guys, I'm still waiting to catch my first hoo


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

J Rod I would recommend you head southeast toward the clean side of the edge. Not that you cant catch em on the dirty side (Southwest) just clean water helps the odds and definately the confidence. Hooters should be on the edge especially if you find some clean water. Good luck


----------

